# L'uso dell'articolo nelle apposizioni



## Lituano

Cari amici, forse qualcuno mi puo` spiegare una cosa: nella Grammatica di Luca Serianni e` scritto che l`articolo davanti a un`apposizione non si usa quando esprime un titolo o una carica (p.es.: "Silvio Berlusconi,Presidente del Consiglio") pero` uno scioglilingua dice "Apelle, figlio d`Apollo,...".  Penso che "figlio" non sia un titolo ne` una carica...  Forse l`articolo non si usa davanti a tutte le apposizioni e non solo quando esprime un titolo o una carica? Grazie.


----------



## Joshua P.

Buongiorno,

sì, in generale l'articolo davanti ad un'apposizione viene omesso:

p.es. _Luigi, fratello di Maria, non è stato promosso.
Il bronzo, lega metallica composta prevalentemente di rame e stagno, fu il metallo più usato nell'antichità. _

Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Be', nulla vieta però di dire "_Luigi, *il *fratello di Maria..." _e _"Il bronzo, *una *lega metallica..." _o anche _"Apelle, *il/un *figlio d'Apollo...", _a parte, in quest'ultimo caso, l'uso consolidato. 
Comunque, Lituano, per l'esattezza Serianni dice [II,46]: "Essa _(=l'apposizione)_ può sia precedere che seguire il nome a cui si riferisce: «_il presidente della Repubblica_, Francesco Cossiga», «Francesco Cossiga, _presidente della Repubblica_». *Quando *un'apposizione indicante titolo o carica *è posposta*, si omette di solito l'articolo". 
E in ogni caso direi che _figlio non _è un'apposizione indicante titolo o carica, quindi puoi farla precedere dall'articolo o meno. 

PS: benvenut@ in WRF!


----------



## Lituano

Salve, Joshua e Necsus! Vi ringrazio delle vostre risposte.

Lituano (Arnoldas)



Joshua P. said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> sì, in generale l'articolo davanti ad un'apposizione viene omesso:
> 
> p.es. _Luigi, fratello di Maria, non è stato promosso.
> Il bronzo, lega metallica composta prevalentemente di rame e stagno, fu il metallo più usato nell'antichità. _
> 
> Saluti


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> "Essa _(=l'apposizione)_ può sia precedere che seguire il nome a cui si riferisce: «_il presidente della Repubblica_, Francesco Cossiga», «Francesco Cossiga, _presidente della Repubblica_». *Quando *un'apposizione indicante titolo o carica *è posposta*, si omette di solito l'articolo".



Spero di non andare OT, ma colgo l'occasione per parlare dell'uso della virgola in questo contesto.

Purtroppo non ne sono sicuro al 100%, ma con tutta probabilità ho letto questa cosa nel _Prontuario di punteggiatura_ della Garavelli, Laterza. Lì si diceva che è errata la virgola quando l'apposizione precede il nome proprio, mentre concessa quando lo segue.

Quindi: "il presidente della Repubblica, Francesco Cossiga" sarebbe errata, mentre "Francesco Cossiga, il presidente della Repubblica" sarebbe corretta.

A me una 'regola' del genere sembra molto pasticciata. Per esempio, tutto crolla nel momento in cui l'articolo è indeterminativo, perché in quel caso la virgola influisce pesantemente sul significato.

Inoltre, non vedo perché una virgola per segnare, poniamo, una semplice pausa respiratoria dovrebbe essere considerata errata, a prescindere.

Voi cosa pensate?


----------



## Necsus

Che parlare di regole rigide a proposito della virgola non mi sembra avere molto senso. Comunque lascio a te il piacere di comunicare a Serianni _l'errore _che avrebbe commesso riportando l'esempio nella sua grammatica.


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> Che parlare di regole rigide a proposito della virgola non mi sembra avere molto senso. Comunque lascio a te il piacere di comunicare a Serianni _l'errore _che avrebbe commesso riportando l'esempio nella sua grammatica.



Io ho riportato le parole della Garavelli, tu quelle di Serianni: non vedo perché dovrei andare _io_ a correggere lui, o tantomeno mandare _te _a correggere lei. Lasciamo che si confrontino direttamente, piuttosto. Sei d'accordo? 

A parte gli scherzi, secondo me parlare di regole di uso della virgola, in certi casi un senso ce l'ha. Penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che le due frasi di seguito sono molto diverse

_non ho mai letto un libro, che è considerato incarnazione della cultura

non ho mai letto un libro che è considerato incarnazione della cultura

_Ci sono anzi molti altri casi in cui enormi variazioni di senso si giocano sulla presenza, assenza e posizione di una sola virgola.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgino said:


> Ci sono anzi molti altri casi in cui enormi variazioni di senso si giocano sulla presenza, assenza e posizione di una sola virgola.


Appunto. Proprio per questo ho detto che non mi sembra avere molto senso parlare di regole _rigide _che stabiliscano l'obbligatorietà della sua presenza o meno.


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> Appunto. Proprio per questo ho detto che non mi sembra avere molto senso parlare di regole _rigide _che stabiliscano l'obbligatorietà della sua presenza o meno.



Be', tanto rigide quanto lo sono quelle che descrivono molti altri ambiti della lingua, direi... e quindi poco, d'accordo, ma tant'è.

Quella che concerne l'uso della virgola è, a mio parere, grammatica cosiddetta 'fine': minime variazioni di forma che creano enormi scompensi sul piano del contenuto (o viceversa).

Il fatto che spesso non ci si faccia caso, mentre si scrive, o che finora non siano state descritte con sufficiente accuratezza, non significa che la maggioranza dei parlanti italiani non si trovi d'accordo nel percepire e isolare le varianti di senso in modo uniforme: sono assai più condivise rispetto ad altri ambiti della grammatica per i quali - e qui veramente - ha molto meno senso formulare regole rigide.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> Be', nulla vieta però di dire "_Luigi, *il *fratello di Maria..." _e _"Il bronzo, *una *lega metallica..." _



Quindi va bene anche  "Silvio Berlusconi, *il* Presidente del Consiglio" ? 

_(N.B. La domanda non è, se va bene che "Silvio Berlusconi  *è* il Presidente del Consiglio" ... )_


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Quindi va bene anche "Silvio Berlusconi, *il* Presidente del Consiglio" ?


Mah, a me pare di sì, nonostante il fatto che "quando un'apposizione indicante titolo o carica è posposta, si omette _di solito_ l'articolo".


----------



## Feiht

Ciao,

ho una domanda che nessuna delle grammatiche che ho consultato finora è stata capace di risolvere con mia piena soddisfazione. 
Si usa o meno l'articolo nelle apposizioni di questo tipo:

Roma, capitale dell'Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.
Roma, la capitale dell'Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.

Nelle grammatiche ho visto entrambi i casi, comunque a scuola ci hanno insegnato solo la prima mentre la seconda veniva considerata sbagliata.

Grazie.


----------



## Sempervirens

Feiht said:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho una domanda che nessuna delle grammatiche che ho consultato finora era capace di risolvere a mia piena soddisfazione.
> Si usa o meno l'articolo nelle apposizioni di questo tipo:
> 
> Roma, capitale dell'Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.
> Roma, la capitale dell'Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.
> 
> Nelle grammatiche ho visto entrambi i casi, comunque a scuola ci hanno imparato solo la prima mentre la seconda veniva considerata sbagliata.
> 
> Grazie.



Ciao! Beh, a me sembra che la prima sia un'apposizione,la seconda invece una proposizione incidentale,e quindi più mirata a porre chiarimenti al discorso che non ad aggiungere accessori al nome.
Sentiamo però come la pensano gli altri!


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Feith 
anzitutto, se non ti dispiace, qualche piccola correzione, di solito non le faccio se non richieste ma altrimenti non ci capiamo. 


> ho una domanda che nessuna delle grammatiche che ho consultato finora era *è stata* capace di risolvere a *con* mia piena soddisfazione.
> Si usa o meno l'articolo nelle apposizioni di questo tipo:
> 
> Roma, capitale dell' *d'*Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.
> Roma, la capitale dell' *d'*Italia, è una città molto bella e antica.
> 
> Nelle grammatiche ho visto entrambi i casi, comunque a scuola ci hanno imparato *insegnato* solo la prima mentre la seconda veniva considerata sbagliata.


Pochissime cose, come vedi, in grado però di distrarre la mia attenzione mentre ti sto rispondendo.
Secondo me entrambe le forme sono corrette, dipende dai casi, dall'uso e dall'eufonia. Ti faccio un po' di esempi e cerco di spiegarti.

Anzitutto "_Roma, capitale d'Italia_" è per noi quasi una locuzione completa, non ci verrebbe mai in mente di cambiarla. Ma complichiamo un po' la frase.

_Parigi, bellissima capitale della Francia.
Parigi, la bellissima capitale della Francia.
Parigi, che è la bellissima capitale._
Sono valide tutt'e tre, anche un po' secondo il contesto.

_Lo gnu, animale estremamente timido, fugge al pericolo in branchi compatti.
La zanzara, la perfida persecutrice delle nostre notti estive, è l'unico animale a non avere una funzione nell'ecosistema _(non è vero, ma mi sta antipatica )
_Il leone, che è il re della foresta, ha un aspetto maestoso quando osserva pigramente la savana._
Anche qui sono valide tutt'e tre le ipotesi. Vediamo di capire (se è possibile).

_La talpa, piccolo animaletto che vive sottoterra, devasta i giardini rodendo le radici._
L'apposizione non ci interessa molto, è giusto una connotazione per distinguere l'animale di cui si parla.

_La iena, la feroce regina delle notti africane, lancia alti gridi per mantenere il contatto col branco._
Qui l'apposizione ci interessa già di più, ci consente anche in qualche modo di dare un valore morale-affettivo.

_Il graspo, che è il rametto che rimane dopo aver tolto gli acini d'uva dal grappolo, viene distillato per ottenere la grappa._
In questo caso la funzione descrittiva dell'apposizione è talmente importante che si sente la necessità di esplicitarla in una proposizione dichiarativa.

In genere l'articolo non si usa se si parla di cose note per situazioni note: _Parigi, capitale della Francia. Londra, capitale dell'Inghilterra. Madrid, capitale della Spagna. In queste importanti città si svolgeranno i giochi europei._
Invece si usa quando si vuole dare più rilievo e si parla di qualcosa che può non essere noto: _Teresa, la figlia della signora Rosa, è una bambina davvero gentile._
Usi la forma esplicita proprio se devi dare una spiegazione: _La terra, che ieri era un blocco liscio e coltivato, oggi è sprofondata per il terremoto._

Spero di essere stata chiara ma dubito che troverai queste spiegazioni in qualunque grammatica, perché sono modi che si imparano con l'uso. Solo, non permettere che ti dicano che sono sbagliate.


Un'ultima cosa: _Roma, capitale *d'*Italia_. 
Però: _Brasilia, capitale *del *Brasile._
Anche con la specificazione dell'apposizione si può usare l'articolo oppure no, ma qui credo che sia solo una questione di abitudine e di eufonia.
Puoi dire Londra, capitale *d'*Inghilterra o capitale *dell'*Inghilterra. Ma non puoi dire Bruxelles, capitale di Belgio.

Spero che ti sia utile.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Fei.

Ho l'impressione che nella prima frase l'apposizione abbia un valore informativo più debole che nella seconda.
Nella seconda, il sintagma "la capitale dell'Italia", che è pur sempre un'apposizione, mi sembra più appropriata nel caso in cui il parlante sospetti che l'interlocutore non sappia che _Roma è la capitale d'Italia_. Una sorta di "reminder", dunque.

Il tuo italiano è così buono che non resisto alla tentazione di segnalarti un paio di imperfezioni. Io direi:

1. nessuna delle grammatiche che ho consultato finora è stata capace di/è stata in grado di/è riuscita a risolvere con mia piena soddisfazione.

2. a scuola ci hanno insegnato solo la prima ("imparato" — a differenza di quello che succede in altre lingue — è usato soltanto in alcune varietà sub-standard d'italiano e in alcuni "dialetti").

Cari saluti.

GS

Edit: Scusa, Piz. Ma quanto tempo ci ho messo a scrivere 'sto post?!


----------



## violadaprile

opss Giorgio, ci siamo sovrapposti


----------



## Feiht

Grazie violadaprile e Giorgio Spizzi.
*Davvero, mi vergogno di tutti questi errori così triviali OTL*


----------



## violadaprile

Ma scherzi? Magari tutti gli stranieri parlassero il tuo italiano! 
(e fra parentesi, magari parlassi io il ceco come tu l'italiano, a anche solo un decimo!)

Tieni conto che metà degli italiani fanno molti più errori e molto peggiori dei tuoi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Guarda, Fei, che i tuoi errori non sono affatto _triviali_.
Forse pensavi a "banali"?

GS


----------



## Feiht

_Triviali _nel senso che offre lo Zingarelli, 2001, p.1936:
"triviale" 2. (raro, lett.): banale, ovvio, evidente.

Boh, sarebbe meglio se li chiamassi addirittura _stupidi_.
Ciao


----------



## Sempervirens

"la capitale dell'Italia", che è pur sempre un'apposizione, mi sembra più appropriata nel caso in cui il parlante sospetti che l'interlocutore non sappia che _Roma è la capitale d'Italia_. Una sorta di "reminder", dunque.

Ciao Giorgio! Permettimi una domanda. Secondo il tuo punto di vista c'è una remota ipotesi che quel _memento - LA capitale...- possa _essere  usato a scopo informativo riguardo il genere della parola capitale?  In tale frase si informerebbe, a scanso di equivoci, che si tratta di (la)Capitale e non (il) Capitale.


----------



## violadaprile

Nel primo asserto hai ragione, è ciò che abbiamo detto sia io che Giorgio.

Per il secondo mi permetto di rispondere io, con la mia opinione senza voler sostituire Giorgio.
Sì Sempervirens, la possibilità c'è. Ma quando si parla con qualcuno, a meno che non siano bimbetti delle elementari, di solito si sta facendo discorsi più profondi, dove il genere dell'apposizione è dato per scontato. Dal discorso si capisce se si parla di città o di soldi.

A meno che l'interlocutore non sbagli e dica esplicitamente o implicitamente "il capitale", in questo caso la correzione è dovuta.


----------



## Sempervirens

violadaprile said:


> Nel primo asserto hai ragione, è ciò che abbiamo detto sia io che Giorgio.
> 
> Per il secondo mi permetto di rispondere io, con la mia opinione senza voler sostituire Giorgio.
> Sì Sempervirens, la possibilità c'è. Ma quando si parla con qualcuno, a meno che non siano bimbetti delle elementari, di solito si sta facendo discorsi più profondi, dove il genere dell'apposizione è dato per scontato. Dal discorso si capisce se si parla di città o di soldi.
> 
> A meno che l'interlocutore non sbagli e dica esplicitamente o implicitamente "il capitale", in questo caso la correzione è dovuta.



Giustappunto! Grazie Viola! Sai, non si smette mai di valutare ogni possibile valore d'interpretazione. Alla prossima!


----------

